# Need advice on Fiskars X25 Splitting Axe with 28" Handle vs x27 with 36? handle.



## gregc (Mar 26, 2011)

*Need advice on Fiskars X25 Splitting Axe with 28" Handle vs x27 with 36” handle.*

I have been splitting wood with a 6lb maul but I’m impressed with the capabilities of the Fiskars axes, especially when splitting big rounds of wood where a little precision helps. (Like lopping off smaller chunks to divide a big round).

I’m 5’9”/ 200 lbs. I’m good with a full swing of the maul. 

Which of the Fiskars splitting axes would you recommend for what I’m trying to do?

In advance, thanks!

Greg


----------



## PineFever (Mar 26, 2011)

We are close to the same build, I'm at 5-10/205 lbs. 
I was used to swinging a 6lber with 36" handle.
Bought the x25 to keep behind the seat of my truck.
It took some getting used to with the shorter handle on the x25.
But it splits pretty good for the lighter weight head.


----------



## Streblerm (Mar 27, 2011)

Just buy both of them, that's what I did.

The 28" handle version is awesome. It is amazing what it will do. If you miss, beware because it is coming straight for your feet. It is probably best to use it with a chopping block. It is a great tool and I wouldn't be without it.

I am 6'4 and the 36" version works great for splitting rounds on the ground (which I prefer). I have yet to come anywhere near my toes with this one. I just recently got the X27 and I am almost as impressed with it over the X25 as I was with the X25 over everything else that I used before.

If I had to choose between the two I would pick the X27. I think because of my height the head contacts the round at more of a right angle vs the X25 when splitting on the ground. That being said, I wouldn't be without the X25 either.

You didn't ask but I will say it anyway. The technique for using the fiskars is much different than a maul. You don't have to roundhouse or take it all the way behind your back for a good swing, not that it won't work at all that way. It works best with a bent knee stance, a light grip, and a wrist snap right before you hit the round.


----------



## gregc (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks all. I'll probably get the big one for now (Limited $$$) and get the smaller one towards next Fall. Thanks for the advice.

Greg


----------



## kroman532 (Apr 24, 2011)

*mistake*

i just ordered the 28 in ... sure hope i didn't make a mistake.

I am 5,7 175lbs

Can't wait till i get to try it out


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Apr 26, 2011)

*u cant go wrong*

I'm 5'8" 280 and I have both. The ideal fiskars would be the slightly narrowed head of the x25 (more concentrated contact area)on the x27 handle faster head spead). It's amazing what these tools will go through once you figure out the wrist snap at the end of a swing. it's kinda like the first time you hit a monster drive or a home run. The head blows through a round and you hardly even feel it. I like mine so much that the timberwolf rarely makes an appearance anymore (only comes out for the really knotty stuff). Make sure you split on a block for previously stated reasons.


----------



## kroman532 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Just got my Fiskar*

Ups just left and I have my new Fiskar!! Can't believe how light it is!
Can't wait to try it out! It's raining so maybe tomorrow!
Everyone swears by these things.
Funny my kids are disappointed! I told them I was getting a splitter and they were expecting a huge log splitter!!


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 26, 2011)

i am 5 10 @180# i use the 28" like they say it takes some getting used to but its a great axe.


----------



## trailmaker (May 1, 2011)

ponyexpress976 said:


> I'm 5'8" 280 and I have both. The ideal fiskars would be the slightly narrowed head of the x25 (more concentrated contact area)on the x27 handle faster head spead). It's amazing what these tools will go through once you figure out the wrist snap at the end of a swing. it's kinda like the first time you hit a monster drive or a home run. The head blows through a round and you hardly even feel it. I like mine so much that the timberwolf rarely makes an appearance anymore (only comes out for the really knotty stuff). Make sure you split on a block for previously stated reasons.



I could be wrong but I think the x25 and x27 have the same head.


----------



## TreePointer (May 1, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> I could be wrong but I think the x25 and x27 have the same head.


 
That's what I thought.

The original 28" Fiskars Super Splitting Axe #7854 (precursor to the newer 28" Fiskars X25 Splitting Axe) doesn't flare out along the bit.


----------

